# Calling all bros..Powerlifting regimen badly needed!!



## widehips71 (Dec 24, 2013)

I've been reading through here and see guys talking about sheiko something, german this, and russian that, but it's all chinese to me.  So I'm calling on all my powerlifting bros on here for some help in developing a program strictly for strength and some added mass. 

P.S.  I had a bilateral inguinal hernia repair 2yrs ago Jan, and also went through a series of epidural injections in '09 for two herniated disks suffered while in a horrible car accident.  I've used both these as excuses to not lift heavy and admittedly get very nervous at the thought of re-injury, but it's time to stop living scared and just get to it.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 24, 2013)

I train with Wendlers 5/3/1. It's not complicated and it's progressive from month to month. It's a good program for someone new to the sport. It will help you get strong. Also I use the android app on my phone it tells you how many reps you need to hit to be better than last week and that's all it takes to be stronger. 1 more rep


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 25, 2013)

Get some test, get some dbol, get some deca, get a shit load of food, and get to work. You don't need any special training program at this point. Keep reps low (1-3) and lift the heaviest weight you can.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 25, 2013)

i train abs and bis only


----------



## Joliver (Dec 25, 2013)

I use the westside method.  The cube is a simplified westside derivative.  

I find that anything WS is an excellent method for advanced lifters that don't want to go through a deloading phase.


----------



## widehips71 (Dec 25, 2013)

Gee whiz worm great advice!  F*ck training programs, who needs that pseudoscience bullshit anyway.  Especially at this point right?  It's not like I've been working out for 15yrs or something.  Besides I'll just do what all successful lifters do, run down to walgreens and pick up a bunch of gear with a shit load of food as PCT.


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 25, 2013)

Well by the sounds of your original post you've trained for 15 years and are still a weak pussy. This ain't my first rodeo bud. If you must have a program to get you in the gym then follow west side, it works. I've just trained at a little no name powerlifting gym with a coach you've never heard of. What do I know.


----------



## widehips71 (Dec 25, 2013)

Worm, I don't care about rodeos and I don't care if you think I'm a weak pussy.  I care about trying to get stronger.  I haven't lifted for 15yrs to be strong.  I lifted to look good.  Looking good gets me laid.  A LOT.  I value everyone's experience which is why I'm here.  To learn new stuff that I didn't already know.  Now if your loaded with useful information why would you tell me to go take a bunch of stuff and just lift heavier.  Really bro?  Like really?  I mean you literally coulda just said, "Try westside. I like it."


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 25, 2013)

Well once you get into powerlifting for a while you will come back to this thread and understand what I'm saying. I'm not the best with words.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 25, 2013)

WH worm has a point. A lot of guys go crazy with their programming and you won't learn what works best for a while. Year's sometimes. The reality is a good cycle plus hard work will get you stronger. No matter what you do you WILL get stronger. 

Worm doesn't do warm fuzzies but he is one of the legit PL'S on the board.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 25, 2013)

widehips71 said:


> Worm, I don't care about rodeos and I don't care if you think I'm a weak pussy.  I care about trying to get stronger.  I haven't lifted for 15yrs to be strong.  I lifted to look good.  Looking good gets me laid.  A LOT.  I value everyone's experience which is why I'm here.  To learn new stuff that I didn't already know.  Now if your loaded with useful information why would you tell me to go take a bunch of stuff and just lift heavier.  Really bro?  Like really?  I mean you literally coulda just said, "Try westside. I like it."



Wide
 You did come into a powerlifting section with you post for a reason. I assume it was because you wanted to learn something. Worm is a very we'll respected PL on this board and the fact that he took his time to make a post in your thread should be a reason for you to listen. You have to check your feelings at the door in here. I know that will be hard for you because they are useful to you in getting laid. If you want to be strong you feelings are going to need to get hurt that's just how it's going to be. If it takes someone calling me a pussy to get a new pr then I'm all for it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 25, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> Wide
> You did come into a powerlifting section with you post for a reason. I assume it was because you wanted to learn something. Worm is a very we'll respected PL on this board and the fact that he took his time to make a post in your thread should be a reason for you to listen. You have to check your feelings at the door in here. I know that will be hard for you because they are useful to you in getting laid. If you want to be strong you feelings are going to need to get hurt that's just how it's going to be. If it takes someone calling me a pussy to get a new pr then I'm all for it.



You're a pussy. Go squat.


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 25, 2013)

Nothin but good info here.  Just leave your vagina at home.  There are some real experienced guys here that can help you along from start to finish.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm not a powerlifter like the rest of these ugly, nasty bastards here that never shave or bath but this much I will share with you and I hope you listen. I too have two herniated discs in my lower back. I've had them for over 20 years. I love my squats and I love my dead lifts and I love heavy ass weights! Over the years living with this injury I've made it a big priority to understand and learn  the fundamentals of these exercises. Proper form and concentration while performing these two lifts is SUPER important. I can squat over 400 and deadlift just over 500. Not a lot compared to these monsters here but damn good enough for me and my discs. With this injury and this kinda weight one wrong move and I'm on the floor and out of work for weeks.  Watch yourself bro! Learn these exercises and practice, practice, practice!


----------



## GreatGunz (Dec 25, 2013)

Wendler 5/3/1 is what I love and POB for getting me to power lift...... My injuries have set me back ( haven't lifted in 3 months ) Doc said no more power lifting ever!
I don't think I can follow his advice......I'm working on getting my shoulder better **** my neck!
Than I'm gonna hit it again.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> You're a pussy. Go squat.[/QUO
> 
> 
> I hit that shit yesterday and a new pr ( well sorta 420 on my cruise) and I'm at home so I hit that shit on your fukkin 13 inch box !!!


----------



## widehips71 (Dec 26, 2013)

I'd like to say I appreciate everyone's input.  To be clear, I wasn't calling worm a liar.  Hell he may be the strongest man in the world and I'll be more than glad to take any tangible advice he gives me.  But from what I've seen all over this board, ordinarily if some bro had just told someone to juice and everything will be alright, that would not have been considered good advice and within mins there would have been ten dudes jumping into the mix like "whoa".  But hey I get it.  A lot you are probably buddies that have known each other for years.  It is what it is so I get that.  But for anyone questioning my feelings being hurt whatever, I checked my ego at the door when I made this post.  That's what asking for help is.  And when you've been the places I've been and done the things I've done it takes a helluva lot more than someone calling me a pussy over the internet to hurt my feelings.  I would never have been able to successfully lead troops into combat as a NCO and accomplish the mission while keeping them alive if I broke down every time someone got in my face. 

Seeker I really appreciate you relating to my history of disk problems.  It's something that's constantly in the back of my mind.  I certainly don't want a re-injury that's gonna keep me out and set me back, which again, is why I'm here asking questions.  I NEVER do straight leg deads anymore for this reason alone.  Is there a particular stance that you feel is better on your back?

As for the 5/3/1, do you guys think 6 months on, 6 back to "bodybuilding" is sufficient?  I ask because I'm not interested in setting world records or competing.  I just want find a regimen to sort of cycle into what it is I already do in order to improve overall strength and possibly help break through the walls that I've been stuck at for so long.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 26, 2013)

Yea man it will help just follow the progression 5 lbs upper body 10 pounds lower body. Don't skip the deload weeks and make sure you are eating enough to recover. 6 months is plenty of time to see improvement. 
Oh yea and thanks for your service.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2013)

Widehips71, if I'm doing squats for thigh development then I don't mind doing a high bar closer stance squat. I'm using lower weight and higher reps. Still, even with lower weight one wrong move and my discs will tell me I screwed up.  Im never perfect  and I've gotten away with a slip of form here and there but I focus on keeping everything real nice and tight. I did 5/3/1 for 7 months and I did increase my maxes on all three lifts. When squatting this time I switched to a low bar, wider stance. Deadlifts, well you gotta stay tight at all times and make sure that back is not rounding.  These dudes can get away with that, we can't ! Use the proper gear ( not roids ) but foot wear, belts, wrist wraps, etc.
Preventive injury measures is crucial as well. Foam rolling, warm ups, massages, warm and cold baths, proper sleep, you know the drill. The problem with herniated is they will flare up sometimes. Me, it happens about once a year. I just deal with it! I train around it.


----------



## animal87 (Dec 27, 2013)

Sheiko rountines worked well for me in the past for pure strength training.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 27, 2013)

Worm took the words right out of my mouth.  Not trying to be an ass but it's not rocket science bro.  If you want to get bigger and stronger,  lift heavier.  No need in calculating percentages and all that bullshit when you're first starting out.  Until you have busted out a nose bleed while squatting or pulling,  you aren't trying hard enough.   Like bigworm said - stick to heavy sets of 1-3 reps for a while.


----------

